

I Was a Teenage Element Hoarder - bootload
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/2011/10/11/i-was-a-teenage-element-hoarder/

======
bootload
_"Su"_ was my favourite element. Doing an experiment I learned very quickly
not to sniff the blue flame.

